# Phenix K2 714



## casewilliams (Dec 19, 2010)

This is my latest, Phenix K2 7' 1" mh, titanium K guides size 4, 4.5, 6 stripper. Weighed in at 2.6 oz.


----------



## casewilliams (Dec 19, 2010)

A few more shots


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm about to go use mine in about 30 minutes. Love it. Good job on the weight!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome job! You will love the blank!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

David Cunningham at texas Rod Works just finished mine and it is awesome! The lightest most responsive rod I have ever fished!!!!!!!!!!! Great blank and a super light rod.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

David builds some great rods. I really like the Phenox blanks.
Pat


----------



## casewilliams (Dec 19, 2010)

more pics!


----------

